
Users Around the World Reject Europe's Upload Filtering Proposal - r721
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/11/users-around-world-reject-europes-upload-filtering-proposal
======
emp_zealoth
OK.

At this point. How the fuck are we even supposed to stop shit like that?!

